# Animal Digest



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So had a funny at the vet today....Vet was telling someone why Purina's OM was better than Wellness Dog Food, the owner who was obviously a little educated about dog food, was questioning the ingredients, corn as the first, then Animal Digest, what the heck is that she said? He told her that since dogs can't digest things normally because they spent thousands of years eating the stomach contents of their prey that was already digested they put "Animal Digest" in there which is food/nutrition etc that's already been digested for them. :yuck: OMG OMG OMG Seriously? Never heard that before.....looks like I need to do some educating.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

bahahaha, thanks for the laugh


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

*bangs head repeatedly against wall*


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow... I don't even know what to say! What a ding dong.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

:bored:

I hope she asked him if that was all he's got. Lol, seriously...Like they need the ingredients in kibble to be any more processed than they already are.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Unbelievably pathetic. A mere 15 min. of researching on the internet would have given that vet more knowledge than he displayed with his answers.


----------

